# cheap turnkey farm in N.ME !



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

I just heard about a 75 acre farm w/3bdrm/2bth house & barn in good condition up in Aroostook Co., Maine for cheap $ maybe as low as $150k.
All fenced & has the critters too - Scottish Highland cattle, etc., etc...
Maintaining a marketplace for RE & being the middleman through the sometimes difficult negotiations/closings is how I make my living. Will need to speak to anyone interested in ME real estate at my regular business email if you reply to this or PM me in order to send info to you .
If you are at all survival-minded, then believe me, the long ME winter is a good thing ! What a lot of folks may not realise is that ME (I am at 45th parallel) is like Alaska in that the summer days are very long, so growing season is short, but intense too.
Only 1.3 million people in entire big state.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd move back to Maine in a proverbial New York minute if the cost of heat wouldn't send me to the poor house...IMHO, it's great if you are in your 20-s-40's and can cut and split your own wood..buying wood makes each Winter loooonger.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

If only it were bigger than 3 bedrooms! We need 4 minimum.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a link with some pics and such?


----------

